
(Bitcoin) Lightning Makers Community - stp-ip
https://medium.com/@TheCarter/announcing-lightning-makers-b7fa9ccdfcb5
======
jeanlucas
Interesting, is it active?

~~~
stp-ip
Various active channels (Slack, Telegram, Meetups etc.) and participants, but
more details in the article ;)

